# The Living Rainforest



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

The Living Rainforest - Welcome To The Living Rainforest
Just thought id make a thread about this shop as Ive just been today. Very Very good shop, would highly recommend a visit to anybody even remotely close. I took the trek up from Merseyside. Loads of stuff to choose from as you can see from the price list and many of them are good prices. Im a lizard man myself and not many shops round me have much choice(leo's,beardies, the usual) but Living Rainforest has a big selection so it was great looking round.
Very Clean shop aswell I didnt see any droppings in the cages and some had loads of baby beardies in (you know how much mess they can make) so thats nicely done. I bought 2 chams from him, the ones in my sig and a rankins dragon. All are settling in nicely and eating as normal. 
Steve (the owner) is a very nice guy and will give you any help or advice you need. Didnt speak to the other staff as they where busy cleaning all the cages. But a shop like this deserves a good thread/review: victory:
5 out of 5


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

it looks nice there, i wish it was closer 2 me tho lol!

i liked the look of those parsons chameleons, and i thought that they would cost more than that aswell


----------



## vic13 (Aug 27, 2007)

A big thumbs:up: for this post.

The Living Rainforest is brilliant. All the staff are exceptionally helpful, know what they are talking about and actually care about the animals they stock. 

Couldn't recommend it more and Steve makes a great cup of tea! :lol2:


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

u gotta love a nice cup of tea!


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks for the heads-up; when I'm next out that way I'll pop in!


----------



## Living Rain (Aug 31, 2006)

Torres13 said:


> The Living Rainforest - Welcome To The Living Rainforest
> Just thought id make a thread about this shop as Ive just been today. Very Very good shop, would highly recommend a visit to anybody even remotely close. I took the trek up from Merseyside. Loads of stuff to choose from as you can see from the price list and many of them are good prices. Im a lizard man myself and not many shops round me have much choice(leo's,beardies, the usual) but Living Rainforest has a big selection so it was great looking round.
> Very Clean shop aswell I didnt see any droppings in the cages and some had loads of baby beardies in (you know how much mess they can make) so thats nicely done. I bought 2 chams from him, the ones in my sig and a rankins dragon. All are settling in nicely and eating as normal.
> Steve (the owner) is a very nice guy and will give you any help or advice you need. Didnt speak to the other staff as they where busy cleaning all the cages. But a shop like this deserves a good thread/review: victory:
> 5 out of 5


Cheers Joel,
Like that most days :smile: 2 staff clean totally all the animals right the way through for 6hrs/day, glad it makes a difference.
Nice to be recommended and not slated without people paying a visit or getting the whole facts.

Cheers Steve


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I keep bugging hubby to bring me to the shop but he thinks his wallet would take a right bashing (rightly so too lol) so always says no 

Will get in one day though fingers crossd


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

brittone05 said:


> I keep bugging hubby to bring me to the shop but he thinks his wallet would take a right bashing (rightly so too lol) so always says no
> 
> Will get in one day though fingers crossd


he is correct , you wont leave empty handed :no1:


----------



## bored_gecko (Oct 16, 2007)

sounds cool I love checking out new places.. If anyone is around the plymouth area you should definately check out Reptile world. They have a huge range or reptiles.. and it's all really exceptionally well kept Reptile World & aquatic centre - The South West's Largest Premier Reptile And Aquatic Outlet


----------



## Living Rain (Aug 31, 2006)

brittone05 said:


> I keep bugging hubby to bring me to the shop but he thinks his wallet would take a right bashing (rightly so too lol) so always says no
> 
> Will get in one day though fingers crossd


Hope he's right and you manage to get to the shop oneday lol
:lol2::lol2::lol2:

Cheers Steve


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

There was a little boy in your shop today in a pushchair and there was a loose cricket on the floor jumping around and he thought it was a frog lol!


----------



## Living Rain (Aug 31, 2006)

Torres13 said:


> There was a little boy in your shop today in a pushchair and there was a loose cricket on the floor jumping around and he thought it was a frog lol!


:lol2: must have missed that , didn't want to be the main coarse :whip:


----------



## Great-Geckos (Jul 25, 2007)

*or..............*

maybe it was a frog and you just thought it was a cricket Joel!!!:mf_dribble:


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

lol yeah maybe the little toddler outfoxed me!


----------



## Great-Geckos (Jul 25, 2007)

*Yes...............*

Or your eyes!!:smile:


Anyway Steve - told Joel to remember every single detail to report back to me after his visit and he raved about your shop and your good self. Don't drive, but will make it up to visit somehow soon.


----------



## Living Rain (Aug 31, 2006)

Anyway Steve - told Joel to remember every single detail to report back to me after his visit and he raved about your shop and your good self. Don't drive said:


> More than welcome m8.
> 
> Cheers Steve


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

:no1:great name, nice site! your emmy looks like one of mine!!!


----------



## Living Rain (Aug 31, 2006)

HABU said:


> :no1:great name, nice site!


Cheers, need to sort the pricelist menu out though , doesn't stay up for long .

Cheers Steve


----------

